# Anyone know UK laws behind vehicle livery?



## stevief (Nov 21, 2011)

With regards to putting police livery on a car. Not to the extent of "Metropolitan Police", but having the blue/yellow design on the side/back ?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Immitating the police is against the law isn't it


----------



## stevief (Nov 21, 2011)

Immitating them is yes.

Without describing the exact ins and outs, I'm looking for the sort of panda style blue/red square livery on the sdie, and triangle style on the back. Similar to what you see with breakdown vehicles, security vehicles etc. What I'm interested in knowing is if there is a restriction on what colour can be used.

For example, the breakdown ones or highway maintenance are yellow / orange usually, or orange red. Security I've seen have been blue/white or similar.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Don't know but I've seen plenty pan European bikes with the near as damnit livery, white helmet, hi vis jacket.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

shonajoy said:


> Don't know but I've seen plenty pan European bikes with the near as damnit livery, white helmet, hi vis jacket.


totally O/T

But how sad are these guys...... :lol: :lol: :lol:

pathetic...

:thumb:

back O/T


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

One off my mates is a Nazi & has one of these on the back of his silver 5 series beemer


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

http://www.pvluk.com/technical/links/ might be a starting point

Or simply phone up the police and ask their advice


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Rules are pretty simple. No red reflective tape on the front of a vehicle nor white reflective tape on the rear. Blue and yellow 'Battenburg' livery are okay as long as the blue is not reflective, the yellow however can be. Use of the word Police is permitted for show use only and the text would have to be obscured on the vehicle whilst in transit. Any visibly blue lights such as strobes, rotators and repeaters must be covered up unless a 'right to use' is established, ie, for registered medical, police, fire or blood transport use. 

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

I thought you weren't allowed blue lights regardless of whether they were flashing or even illuminated, and any wording that could be mistaken for Police, like Polite, or whatever. Funny looking badges/crests might be a no-no as well. There must be some ********** guidance somewhere on t' net though.



The Cueball said:


> totally O/T
> 
> But how sad are these guys...... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Not quite as sad as the bloke in Reading years ago who used to ride about on an old GS 425 Suzuki, painted black and white, with top loading panniers, handlebar screen and some sort of badge on the tank. He used to wear an open face and Aviators, black highway patrol type leather jacket and a belt with all sorts of pouches and stuff on it, along with a dirty great big Maglite hanging off it. Think he had a bit of a Chips/Yankee bike cop/Electra Glide in Blue fetish. Not sad, that's bloody tragic that is :lol:

Edit - too slow again, better advice already been given while my best typing finger was banging on about Yankee cop look a likey half wits.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

From what I was told by a traffic officer, you can have police on your car, its the force badge that makes it an official police vehicle. My mother used to work for Arnold Clark hire and they used to have a fleet of police cars for STV to use for programs like Taggart, if you ever watch these programs none of the police cars have a force badge on them....they were driven around the street by staff etc....


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Multipla Mick said:


> I thought you weren't allowed blue lights regardless of whether they were flashing or even illuminated, and any wording that could be mistaken for Police, like Polite, or whatever. Funny looking badges/crests might be a no-no as well. There must be some ********** guidance somewhere on t' net though.


When me and Jen went to GTI Interntional we got away with this....


























This was all reflective as well....

and having this strobe light on passing a Traffic car on the way into the show lol






We didnt get pulled by the Traffic police once on the way down, only a local panda car and they were not too serious about it, just asking why we had a better cop car than them lol

But the fun we had on the motorway, If i could i would have had it on all the time..It was like parting the sea, 100-200 meters ahead traffic were moving out of the way, then as a test slowed down to 60mph an no one would pass us LOL

Edit: Should add we didnt have the strobe in place on the motoway.....


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

The wording Police on a non police vehicle will have you pulled straight away. When filming the local constabulary must be notified of any vehicle in use on the public highway that the vehicle is marked as a police vehicle and what vehicle it is (they also have to be registered for insurance purposes and filming accreditation given). You will also find that if a public action shot is taken, an actual police car or police officer will be in attendance and sirens are usually only permitted within a 'closed' set, so as not to panic or cause a nuisance to local people during the shot. Most also have to be advanced driver trained also. A growing number of fleet police cars don't wear a constabulary crest as they are used in many different areas, ie, Northumberland or Cumbrian, where fixing and removing crests would be impractical.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Multipla Mick said:


> I thought you weren't allowed blue lights regardless of whether they were flashing or even illuminated, and any wording that could be mistaken for Police, like Polite, or whatever. Funny looking badges/crests might be a no-no as well. There must be some ********** guidance somewhere on t' net though.


http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/1989/1796/regulation/16/made

The Road Vehicles Lighting Regulations 1989

Restrictions on fitting blue warning beacons, special warning lamps and similar devices16. No vehicle, other than an emergency vehicle, shall be fitted with-
(a)a blue warning beacon or special warning lamp, or
(b)a device which resembles a blue warning beacon or a special warning lamp, whether the same is in working order or not.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

The use of German Polizei or Nederlands Polite isn't really an issue, nor is fully livery of a foreign police vehicle as even at a glance you can tell it isn't an actual British police vehicle. The issue may arise if you took (say the golf above) to Germany and drove it on a public highway.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

svended said:


> The use of German Polizei or Nederlands Polite isn't really an issue, nor is fully livery of a foreign police vehicle as even at a glance you can tell it isn't an actual British police vehicle. The issue may arise if you took (say the golf above) to Germany and drove it on a public highway.


I think driving down the motorway, looking in the rear view mirror, people probably read "poli" and assumed it read police...then changed their style of driving immediately lol


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I guess the bigger question is why would you want your car to look like it is a police car. Even if it is legal it would seem to be an invitation to be questioned on a regular basis

Just because you can do something, it does not mean you should do it. 

You have the right to walk on dog faeces, it does not mean it is a good idea


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

lowejackson said:


> I guess the bigger question is why would you want your car to look like it is a police car. Even if it is legal it would seem to be an invitation to be questioned on a regular basis
> 
> Just because you can do something, it does not mean you should do it.
> 
> You have the right to walk on dog faeces, it does not mean it is a good idea


I would assume (i might be wrong here) the OP is wanting it as a theme for a show (with the show season in full swing now)...I know Jen removed it from her Golf within days of being back as she noticed the attention it was attracting and she didnt feel comfortable with it (from public and local police).


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

lowejackson said:


> I guess the bigger question is why would you want your car to look like it is a police car. Even if it is legal it would seem to be an invitation to be questioned on a regular basis
> 
> Just because you can do something, it does not mean you should do it.
> 
> You have the right to walk on dog faeces, it does not mean it is a good idea


100% :thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Prism Detailing said:


> From what I was told by a traffic officer, you can have police on your car, its the force badge that makes it an official police vehicle. My mother used to work for Arnold Clark hire and they used to have a fleet of police cars for STV to use for programs like Taggart, if you ever watch these programs none of the police cars have a force badge on them....they were driven around the street by staff etc....


Entirely wrong - please don't follow this advice.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Bero said:


> Entirely wrong - please don't follow this advice.


I think its already been clarified lol :thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

We had it all the time with our ambulance cars. People look in there mirrors and go into safe driving mode when they see a white car with wording on the bonnet and a light on the roof. Once they saw it was an ambulance car they soon went back to driving how they were before seeing us. Some used to alter there driving when we were in formal attire of black eppaulettes and white shirts, we'd be overtaking or other way round and would slow down. The issue or the livery is impersonating an officer and driving a vehicle that is in breach of the road traffic act of such. Some constabularies are not as strict as others but will still draw the line somewhere.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

ITHAQVA said:


> One off my mates is a Nazi & has one of these on the back of his silver 5 series beemer


He sounds like a hoot. :wall:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

woodybeefcake said:


> He sounds like a hoot. :wall:


He doesn't impose his beliefs on others & does no harm, so I have no problem with it/him. 
Besides which there are lot worse things being done to people than being gassed (very recently - Syria) & what is worse, committing the atrocity or standing back doing nothing while it's being carried out, the only real difference I see is Hitler killed more people, wrong is wrong no matter the quantity :thumb:

Back on topic, make your car look like a Police car hmmmmmmmm, sorry but WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Saw this just chilling at Fenchurch St station in London the other day, was really confused until I saw a film set haha.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

ITHAQVA said:


> wrong is wrong no matter the quantity :thumb:


Yeah me, Hitler and Stalin are three peas in a pod - after all I did 75mph yesterday!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Bero said:


> Yeah me, Hitler and Stalin are three peas in a pod - after all I did 75mph yesterday!


:doublesho:doublesho Shamefull!!!


----------



## stevief (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow, lots of responses.

The clarifty as much as I can at this time, it isn't for show purposes. It's a new advertising medium for a business, which is intended to draw attention. I'm just checking if we could have, for example:









Without the blue light bar, bonnet badge and 'Strathclyde Police' writing.

Basically, just the design.

I've called the police station around 5 times so far, and noone has given the same response, and it's not something I'd want to seek legal advise over for the cost involved. Was hoping either a traffic law specialist or someone who can work the interweb to find the rules and regs would stumble here and shed some light.

Also worth noting, not going to have any sort of blue/red flashing lights, and reflectiveness of the livery isn't too important.

Cheers again, all responses much appreciated!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I think it will attract the wrong kind of attention really


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

stevief said:


> ... it's not something I'd want to seek legal advise over for the cost involved.


I wonder how many people say this when their solicitor presents them with a big invoice for getting them out of trouble

It is possible that nothing would happen to you if you carried out your plan. It is also possible you will get pulled over a great deal. It is also possible things could escalate very quickly.

There must be an easier way to promote a business


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes you can Stevie

911 Recovery use the same battenburg as well as a few security firms.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

lowejackson said:


> I wonder how many people say this when their solicitor presents them with a big invoice for getting them out of trouble
> 
> It is possible that nothing would happen to you if you carried out your plan. It is also possible you will get pulled over a great deal. It is also possible things could escalate very quickly.
> 
> There must be an easier way to promote a business


Lot of possibles in your life it seems :doublesho


----------



## stevief (Nov 21, 2011)

lowejackson said:


> I wonder how many people say this when their solicitor presents them with a big invoice for getting them out of trouble
> 
> It is possible that nothing would happen to you if you carried out your plan. It is also possible you will get pulled over a great deal. It is also possible things could escalate very quickly.
> 
> There must be an easier way to promote a business


Pulling over isn't a problem. If there is nothing illegal about it, there isn't a problem. Besides, how often are drivers nosey when they see a car pulled by the cops? Free advertising, thank you PC Plod. :thumb:

It is deliberately a on the edge advertising method, it is intended to grab peoples attention and cause questions. As long as it doesn't break any laws, everything else is a bonus!


----------



## stevief (Nov 21, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> Yes you can Stevie
> 
> 911 Recovery use the same battenburg as well as a few security firms.


Legend. I knew I had saw a recovery truck with the right colour scheme, but couldn't think who.

I imagine the law is perhaps more focussed on the reflectiveness of the colours, positioning etc rather than anything else.


----------



## stevief (Nov 21, 2011)

For anyone interested:

In the United Kingdom, the majority of the emergency services have adopted the battenburg style of markings, with nearly half of all police forces adopting the markings within three years of its introduction, and over three quarters using it by 2003.[1]

In 2004, following the widespread adoption and recognition of the battenburg markings on police vehicles, the Home Office subsequently recommended that all police vehicles, not just those on traffic duty, be marked up with a "half-battenburg" livery which formalised a position which had already been undertaken by a number of forces.

In the United Kingdom, the emergency services have chosen or been given certain colours which identify them, with the police continuing to use the blue, whereas UK ambulances tend to use green and the fire service use red.

The use of these colours in retro-reflective material is controlled by the Road Vehicle Lighting Regulations 1989, with vehicles only legally allowed the use of yellow retro-reflective material,[4] although the emergency services operate under temporary special orders under section 44 of the Road Traffic Act 1988 to use their own colours, with moves currently underway to formalise this in legislation and extend the use of other colours to civilian operators.[5] However, a number of civilian organisations have adopted the pattern, which is not legally protected, and a number of these also use other retro-reflective colours.

An alternative to the use of retro-reflective materials is the use of fluorescent markings, or other non-reflective markings, which at least in the United Kingdom can be used by any vehicle, regardless of ownership or purpose.

So, in summary: Can use any colour / pattern. Only retro-reflective colour allowed on a civilian vehicle is Yellow, however, legal alternatives are fluorescent or non reflective colours. So, a blue/yellow fluorescent setup is fine, or, non reflective.

Awesome.

Cheers for the input and help guys.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

stevief said:


> .....
> 
> In the United Kingdom, the majority of the emergency services have adopted the battenburg style of markings, with nearly half of all police forces adopting the markings within three years of its introduction, and over three quarters using it by 2003.[1]
> 
> ...


[In a very formal voice] ...And this is the case for the defence My Lord 

Only joking. Good luck with the business


----------



## kcass (Aug 24, 2010)

dont see a problem,my mate drives a white shogun in battenburg livery yellow/blue design and red/yellow chevron on back door spare wheel cover the same as plod for his recovery business,blue ain't reflective but everything else is.has recovery emblazoned along the bottom of the doors,clear light bars,strobes fitted in bumper corners etc.to all intent purposes looks similar to L&B police vehicle but it ain't and he does'nt pretend to be.it is more a high visibility vehicle used in his line of work.


----------



## Weazel (May 29, 2010)

All i know is that a member of the dorset scooby club some time back had that design on a blue Subaru and they pulled him over and made remove the decals within 14 days, they were not happy, though due to his choice of car it did look like an interceptor!


----------



## stevief (Nov 21, 2011)

I can see why sometimes it could cause distress, for example driving past a crime, I can imagine those affected would be pretty pissed to see what they might think is a cop drive by. All I'd say is up close, it most definitely will be easily identified as NOT a police / emergency vehicle. It's more to draw in attention.

Similar to stickers on cars, police ask folk to remove them all the time. There's no law however saying they have 14 days to remove x and y. 14 Days is a figure pulled from the heavens. I think I'll stick to non reflective blue, and retro reflective yellow. No problems that way.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Yes you can Stevie
> 
> 911 Recovery use the same battenburg as well as a few security firms.


many recovery firms using the livery are sub contracted to the police force (accident recovery work broken cars blocking duel carriage ways)

As above white front red rear yellow side are all that you can use as a light source (retroreflective tape/ film is classed as a light source)

might be worth contacting this firm they do kits pre cut to your requirements (not used them for that but their service is good on lights)

Many coppers do not the laws they "enforce" but rather then check first and get clarification they open their mouth and subsequently cause grief because they think they are right and a few have no intention of listening to reason .......


----------

